# Metal Gear Solid 2: Vista compatible?



## betyourlife (Jun 29, 2008)

My gf bought me MGS2 for Christmas and I was able to install it on my PC which is running Vista Ultimate but when I try to play it opens a small little black window on the top left corner of my screen and hangs there. ***?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you tried runnig it as administrator and xp SP2 compatibility

right on the game's .exe
properties
compatibility tab
run as admin
run as XP SP2


----------



## betyourlife (Jun 29, 2008)

I can do that with it in Vista and it will still work?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yep it'll work 

a lot of my games are run that way


----------

